# Flash for Canon 60D - advice needed



## Canuk (Dec 16, 2011)

I am looking to get a flash for my camera that I will be able to use on the hot shoe as well as off camera.
Basically I would like to know what experiences anyone has had with http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/ef610-dg-super-sigma.

I know its probably not as good as the Canon 580EXII but it is almost half the price. It appears to have a lot of the same features as the Canon. This will be my first external flash so I'm thinking it may be a good way to start. If I decide later on that I need additional flashes I could either use this one as a slave or a master.

Thanks in advance for you time and advice.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

I've known a photographer or two who have used Sigma flashes.  They do offer plenty of power for the price, compared to the Canon models.  As far as I know, they do work with the camera, just as Canon flashes do.  There may be some thing that don't work perfectly, considering that these have to be reverse engineered (in terms of compatibility with Canon's flash system), but I'd guess the problem (if any) are minor.  

The one thing that I've heard, that may be an issue, is that the build quality isn't a good as the Canon flashes.  It's not terrible, but just not as good.


----------



## Canuk (Dec 16, 2011)

That's pretty much what I figured. I don't know how much I will use it to be honest, and don't like the idea of spending on a 580EX and then not using it. Most of the shooting I do is outdoors, but I have been messing around w/ my friends 430EX11 and I don't know if it has enough power for a main flash.


----------



## Edsport (Dec 16, 2011)

Yongnuo 468. Cheap but awesome...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Doesn't the 60D have wireless flash just like the 7D? This only works with Canon EX series speedlites.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

I _think_ the Sigma can be triggered by the 60D 'master', just like the Canon units.


----------



## prakhardeep (Dec 18, 2011)

Check out the Nissin Di622 Mark II. It is very good flash for it's price and can be used as a slave too.

If you want a full features flash checkout Nissin Di866 Mark II. It is their top of the line flash and cost you around half of Canon one.


----------

